# Headaches and Nightmares



## susieintexas (Mar 4, 2012)

I am at my wits end.

Long story short-
Total (Papillary) back in early May
Started bleeding after (period)- they were unable to stop the bleeding with meds over the next 12 weeks and had to have a hysterectomy July 19th.

Late July (around the 23rd/24th) started having headaches daily & nightmares.

Went to endo in early Aug who said it was tension & anxiety. My TSH was over 2 so my synthroid was upped to 250 and Zoloft, Ambien and prescription ibuprofen was added (600mg, 3 times a day).

I still have both the headaches and nightmares although I am sleeping better thanks to the ambien.

Anyone have this and found anything that worked? I have had a constant headache for nearly a month.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Yuck, you've been through the wringer this summer!

I have Hashi's and when my TSH is too high I get constant headaches. Nothing really helps until my levels even out, unfortunately. How long has it been since you've been on the higher dosage of Synthroid? It may take a few weeks to see a change.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

susieintexas said:


> I am at my wits end.
> 
> Long story short-
> Total (Papillary) back in early May
> ...


Are you having any other labs done?

You need to have a Free T-4 and a Free T-3 done to figure out proper replacement. If your doctor will not order it you can order them at www.healthcheckUSA.com . Fior around $86 you will have a much better idea where your thyroid hormone is in your blood.

TSH lags by up to 6 weeks and is a diagnostic test only - not any good for dosing, although many doctors try to dose by TSH alone.

When do you take your Synthroid? That dose is for someone weighing around 325 lbs.

I'm wondering what might be interfering with your replacement being used by your body.

A minimum of 1 hour before food or 3 hours after is the timeframe and you also need to take it at least 4 hours away from calcium and iron supplements.


----------



## susieintexas (Mar 4, 2012)

TY! At my last appt(1st week aug) I only had TSH, cal & PTH ran.

My TSH has been in the .2 range since TT so no one really expected it to be high. I have also been on numerous different hormones over the last 12 weeks prior to the blood tests to get the bleeding to stop. At one point taking 5 progesterone's a day(mid july). I wonder if all the meds to stop the bleeding affected the absorption?

I weigh 240-245. They are having a hard time getting my PTH down so I am taking calcium 2 chews, at lunch and dinner. I take my synthroid when i go to pee, first thing in the morning between 6 and 8am. Most of the time 4 hrs before calcium but not always. No one ever told me that. What about Vit D? I take it with breakfast. Always an hour or so after synthroid.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Can you describe the headache?

Did you stop abruptly the Zoloft and restart it?

I'd seek out a neuroendocrinologist.


----------



## Bethany79 (Jul 24, 2012)

Did you get the nightmares before or after starting the ambien? I took ambien several years back for insomnia and it caused horrific vivid dreams. I also have had chronic migrain headaches since I was 16 yrs old. Started nadolol (beta blocker) in march to prevent migrains and I have a huge improvement.


----------



## DonnaK (Mar 22, 2011)

I have headaches daily and more dreams than usual. My TSH was almost 17 at last check, but I have been on increased dose now for four weeks and doc said hopefully it will be around 5 next check and increase time. I just take tylenol and it takes the edge off but I always know it's there. I am hoping it is due to the high TSH and that they will level off once that is under control.

On another note, I was standing at motor vehicle today, right at the window and had the worst anxiety attack that I have ever had. I really had to concentrate on breathing to get past it and luckily the window person was so busy going over all the title paperwork I gave her for work vehicles that I didn't have to talk at all until it passed. I seriously thought I was going down right then and there! All I could think was that luckily the hospital was just around the corner from the DMV. LOL I thought when I was getting them pre-TT it was when I was hyper, but I am definitely hypo now so I don't know what the heck that was all about!


----------



## susieintexas (Mar 4, 2012)

The headache starts on the back right side about 2in behind my right ear and wraps around like a head band.

The zoloft, ambien and ibuprofen are all 'new', started at my endo appt about a week into the headaches and nightmares.

Donna I'm surprised you were so high right after surgery. My first labs post TT I was 0.01.


----------



## DonnaK (Mar 22, 2011)

Suzie - The labs I had done were four weeks in. I had heard all of my remaining would be used up by then and it would be only what the T4 was providing at that point. I'm still trying to get the hang of it though. I go for labs again on the 31st. Can't wait to see where I am now. Doc is hoping TSH around 5 this time.

My headaches are all along the bottom of my head in the back and work their way around and up to my temples and the top of my head. Really wipes me out. I am spent by 2 or 3 every day. Doc just wrote me a note that I am only able to work 5-6 hours per day for now. Boss is agreeable to me doing the rest from home. Yay!!!


----------



## DonnaK (Mar 22, 2011)

Also being tested for antibodies for the first time this time - I can't wait to see what that shows. I really hope for no hashi's!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

susieintexas said:


> TY! At my last appt(1st week aug) I only had TSH, cal & PTH ran.
> 
> My TSH has been in the .2 range since TT so no one really expected it to be high. I have also been on numerous different hormones over the last 12 weeks prior to the blood tests to get the bleeding to stop. At one point taking 5 progesterone's a day(mid july). I wonder if all the meds to stop the bleeding affected the absorption?
> 
> I weigh 240-245. They are having a hard time getting my PTH down so I am taking calcium 2 chews, at lunch and dinner. I take my synthroid when i go to pee, first thing in the morning between 6 and 8am. Most of the time 4 hrs before calcium but not always. No one ever told me that. What about Vit D? I take it with breakfast. Always an hour or so after synthroid.


susie,

You need to insist that they begin running the Free T-4 and Free T-3 on you every time you have labs. you cannot dose on TSH - absolutely cannot dose by TSH.

I bet your migraines are a result of the movement of thyroid hormones.


----------

